# Brakes: Deore vs SLX vs XT? Deore good nuff?



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

First, what's the difference between these two brakes other than looks? They're both deore.

Shimano Deore M596 Disc Brake | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Shimano Deore M595 Disc Brake | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

Second, for some reason that site likes to have brakes of a certain model only available for the rear or the front. Apparently they don't know that bikes require both a front and a rear. So, that along with price are why I'm thinking of using Deore. I would be using them with 180mm rotors (as long as that's possible.)

Would the deore brakes have any less stopping power or durability compared to the SLX and XT brakes?

And are there any other brands that use mineral oil and are as easy to service as the shimano?


----------



## jaks (Feb 2, 2005)

I think the Deore uses the older model calipers with the newer style levers. Which means they use the old style brake pads which aren't compatible with the new SLX, XT, XTR. Don't know how the new Deore performs.

I can vouch for the SLX. Works awesome with a lot of pad spacing compared to Elixirs or Formulas.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

The deore M595's and 596's use the same pads, the older style SLX/XT/XTR pads. They're still available everywhere, so nothing to worry about there. Stopping power should be on par with the rest of the shimano line (except Saint of course). It looks like the only thing separating them from the SLX and higher brakes is the calipers and no tool-free reach adjustment on the levers.

If you don't care about having an older caliper design and having to use a tool to adjust the lever reach (no big deal, IMO), I'd save the $50 each and get the deore over the M666 SLX.:thumbsup:


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Will these deore's clear the aluminum on the Ice tech rotors?

And will they use any deore pads or just certain ones?


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

I've read that the deore brakes can't take finned ice tech brake rotors. Given that more and more center lock rotors are moving over to ice tech, wont this make the deores quick to go obsolete?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

aBicycle said:


> I've read that the deore brakes can't take finned ice tech brake rotors. Given that more and more center lock rotors are moving over to ice tech, wont this make the deores quick to go obsolete?


Its not the rotors that are finned, its the brake pads that are finned to assist with cooling.

The ice-tech rotors will work perfectly well with the regular pads.

As for the OP question, I would still vouch for the new SLX or XT system - they are just superb.


----------



## Ninjaboym5 (May 3, 2012)

I love my SLX. never fails


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, the 2013 Saint rotors are actually finned, but they are 203mm only. Still, I don't think there would be any issue using them with other calipers. 

Do you want the cool looking and functional Ice Tech pads? If so, go SLX or XT. XT is gonna have slightly better feel and build quality, and that one tool free adjustment, but they're both great.


----------



## Jesse845 (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought Deore brakes from chain reaction cycles a few years ago. They came with the right brake for the front and the left brake for the rear. They are in Ireland, I believe. My bike shop swithed them over for me, and they have worked great. I have the SLX brakes on my other bike. I don't notice a difference in stopping power or quality between the deore and slx brakes.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Definitely go for SLX over Deore; brakes are one of the most important components.


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

I've always tried to replace or upgrade with XT , you can feel the difference , but I feel a little out the loop on the more modern XT and XTR and find comments in this thread(and others like it) good reading.

When I was buying my CUBE I had it firmly in mind that I wanted XT components, however I had a budget and all XT wasn't in that budget.

Was wondering how well I had done in my budgeted choice and how good the non-XT components would serve me compared to the XT equivelent.

Opinions well received

Here's a list of my XT and non-XT components

Front Brake-Shimano BR-M505 hydr. discbrake(180/160mm)

Rear Brake-Shimano BR-M505 hydr. discbrake(180/160mm)

Brake Levers-Shimano BR-M505

Front Derailleur-Shimano Deore XT FD-M780 Top Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speed

Rear Derailleur-Shimano Deore XT RD-M780 Shadow 10-speed

Shift Lever-Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed

Crank Set-Shimano FC-M552 2-Piece 42x32x24T, 175mm, integrated BB, 3x10 speed

Front Hub-Shimano Deore XT FH-M785 Disc

Rear Hub-Shimano Deore XT HB-M785 Disc


----------

